# Hope Chests



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

As the momma of three little ladies, this topic has been of interest to me lately. I've been surfing and reading.

I just thought we could brain storm on a few things.

1) what do/will you use for a "chest"?

2) what items would you help your daughter to put in them?

3) what items will you let your daughter independantly look for and add?

4) what kind of items would be good as learning-skills projects for them to do and add to their chests when finished?

Hubby is looking as making each of the girls an actual chest for a future "young lady age" birthday. I've heard that many girls are currently using plastic tubs from Walmart or old toy chests for their hope chests.

[Edited on 2-5-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

Josh, a Hope Chest is a place where a young girl/young lady can slowly store and add to items that they will take into marriage. It's a part of preparing for marriage and even (if able) a means for teaching skills that are useful for being keepers at home.

I will be adding a list of things that I've heard others adding, etc...but I wanted to encourage discussion first.

BTW, it is generally DADDY who provides some form of "chest". In your case, it could be something that she keeps at your house...it would be a special item and project for the two of you (and your encouragement into Godly Womanhood).

Stick around and gather ideas...I want this to be a discussion for both the females AND the daddies on the forum...the reason I put it in the Family Forum instead of the Parlour.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmm..... all I can think of are good books..... Do those count?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes! Those do count and are some of the many additions young ladies today are adding.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 5, 2006)

Ha! We did post at the same time. Go ahead and move the thread  Brilliant minds think alike  

My father doesn't have all the tools to make an actual chest, so I'll be seeing if my grandfather can do that for me. So exciting!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh, ideas.

So far I have an unfinished baby boy quilt (has little red choo-choo trains on it), a recipe book (which I just got for my b-day today!  ), and some hand-written favorite family recipes. I'd like to make a baby boy and baby girl quilt, then two of both for a twin X-large bed and a king size quilt, perhaps with some Bible verses sewn on it. Then of course silverware and dishes. We still have our Dr. Seuss books and legos from when me and Matt were kids. It would be fun to knit baby clothes. Nice picture frames would be good.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2006)

Do guns count too?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Do guns count too?


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...a Hope Chest is a place where a young girl/young lady can slowly store and add to items that they will take into marriage. It's a part of preparing for marriage and even (if able) a means for teaching skills that are useful for being keepers at home.



How come men don't get hope chests? I like trivial rites of passage and packrat stuff. I can store stuff to take into marriage.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

Boys get pocket knives, hunting guns, and hopefully the skills to provide and protect their families as well as manners and integrity 

My husband plans on teaching our boys woodworking (even though one wants to become a doctor...hey, one might pay the way for the other).


----------



## JessB (Feb 5, 2006)

I love the idea of a hope chest. One thing I want to pass on to my daughter is my journals which I have kept since I was about 18. Its something I'd love for her to have when she's old enough. It includes many of my thoughts and prayers with regards to marriage, pregnancy and other events of my life. A bit cheesy perhaps, but if we make a hope chest for Rebekah, that will be the first thing I'll put in.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 5, 2006)

I comic books and action figures mint in card!!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2006)

Okay, here are some things gleaned from other sites (and I'll even post the links for some of them  ).

Hope Chests go way back to when young ladies had dowrys. Dowrys were generally, but not always monetary...they also brought with them items needed for keeping house. Later, due to the status of many families, it became simply what she would bring with her. This included many items for the management of the home, heirlooms, linens, special pictures/portraits and books, basic patterns needed for the appearance of little ones, and recipes. Some of the items were pass downs, a few items were given or bought new, and many were created by the young lady as her mother (or some other female) taught her the skill needed for making said item (thus creating a lifelong skill to make future items).

Some young ladies today are using everything from a suitcase under the bed (with a skillet in it none-the-less), to an old toybox, a plastic tub (via Walmart...I found MANY going this route!!!), and wooden chests (whether bought or made by daddy or granddaddy). Chests can be made (free online instructions even!), found at auctions for decent pricing, passed down from a mother or grandmother who had one, or bought for anywhere between a moderate average bedroom pricing to expensive specialty cedar and brand name ones.

*Sites for articles and information on creating and giving your daughter a hope chest*

Hope Chest Legacy
 Has Feminism Killed the Hope Chest?
A Christian Home
A page of links from A Christian Home

*Some of the ideas parents have had for putting in their daughter's hope chests (and how they went about it)*

Making ornaments each year to add (for those that have, yes, that yearly decorated thing in their living rooms  )
Their child's baby book and baptismal gown (or other special baby clothes that were saved)
Buying each birthday 1-3 items that will be useful (ie wooden spoons, colanders, pot holders, tableclothes)
A large quilt (whether bought, made, or passed down...I have hubby's childhood quilt his grandmother made...plan on breaking it up and making smaller quilts to add to the hope chests for the girls)
Special heirlooms or momentos from the family
Something to give a sense of legacy (ie, if you are Scottish or a southerner for example, you may give something that represents that)
Jess's idea of personal journals being passed down is great

*Things girls are buying or making themselves to add (sometimes worked in conjunction with a parent)*

Some girls are going to thrift and antique stores and buying pieces of tea sets and china (their entire china set will eventually be a mixed setting of beautiful old pieces)
Crocheted wash clothes for the kitchen (they last longer and hold suds)
Embroidered linens (ie pillowcases)
Cross-stitched hand towels
Patterns for baby items (some girls are even making baby clothes already! Just look at Susita and her baby quilts  )
Books on home management (or home management binders-hint-hint), Biblical womanhood, etc (great time to add their own copy of the WCF and Shorter Catechism!), a family hymn book, etc.
Scrapbooks they make (personal photo albums and whatnot)
A Family Recipe book (or recipe cards in a recipe box)...created as the young lady learns to cook.
A Sewing box...needles, scissors, etc...just the basics. This can be added to as time goes on.
(DAD's will LOVE this one!) A Tool Box. Yes, us girls use tools constantly...I know I'm in the tool box more than hubby...in fact he needs me to find the right items! I learned to use everything from stealing down to my step-dad's workbench...he pretty much gave us free reign as long as we didn't lose anything.

Well, there's a start. Dig in! I would love to hear replies and further ideas. I spoke with hubby tonight and he's even excited. We're going to start with a Walmart tub...later he is going to make each girl a chest for a special birthday (haven't determined which birthday yet). Right now our oldest daughter is 7 and a half...so we are going to introduce her "hope chest" to her soon, before her next birthday (would not be surprised if we start it by Easter).

[Edited on 2-6-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> (DAD's will LOVE this one!) A Tool Box. Yes, us girls use tools constantly...I know I'm in the tool box more than hubby...in fact he needs me to find the right items! I learned to use everything from stealing down to my step-dad's workbench...he pretty much gave us free reign as long as we didn't lose anything.



Now we're getting somewhere! Does this include power tools????


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 6, 2006)

I would've loved a power screwdriver and drill set!

That first site listed, btw, has a list of sites for hope chest patterns...for those men of you who have the ability and gumption to "do it yourself"


----------



## gwine (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> What's a hope chest? I have a daughter. I would like to know more. Teach me, teach me...but not in church.



A girl I dated long ago had a "hopeless" chest.  But, she did get married (not to me) so she wasn't so hopeless as she once thought herself.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey, I've known single women to use theirs when they moved out. It shouldn't stop us from planning for our daughters...prepare them for whomever the Lord sends them.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Some girls are going to thrift and antique stores and buying pieces of tea sets and china (their entire china set will eventually be a mixed setting of beautiful old pieces)
> Crocheted wash clothes for the kitchen (they last longer and hold suds)
> Embroidered linens (ie pillowcases)
> ...



The only thing I'm not so sure about is the color. We don't know how we're going to decorate the home, so what color quilts, pillow cases, towels, etc. should we make? And guys don't say white  Too simple.

Hey for quilts, we should get some designs on here! When I have time I'll have to get some pictures of the quilts I've made. Jean fabric works really well, too.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Hey for quilts, we should get some designs on here! When I have time I'll have to get some pictures of the quilts I've made. Jean fabric works really well, too.



Quilt*s* - man, you're good! I've made one (it's on my bed right now) - well, my mom & nan did almost all of the piecing, mom did half the binding, and my nan did half the quilting. So it was more of the other ladies in the family and I kind of helped a bit.  It's a double irish chain, btw - blocks are a dark blue print, chain is pale blue on the outside, green on the inside.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Feb 7, 2006)

The hope chest must be made of cedar to preserve the items.

Mine had linens with crocheted decorations, embroidered hand towels (I have 5 of the ones my mother did for me when she was pregnant with me!) Some things may end up being heirlooms..Also getting a start on the family recipie book is important too as well as a copy of Joy of Cooking.....

Quilts and matching shams. Decorative pillow cases and perhaps some duvet covers too as well as sheets, towels and cookware. You should probably decide what cookware line to go with and add a piece at a time. No aluminum or teflon coated stuff, my favorite is Le Cruset as well as really nice kitchen gadgets. Also for the more inclined..a start on china, silve and crystal as soon as she is old enough to decide...probably about 16.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 7, 2006)

In my opinion, using plastic tubs from Wal-mart completely destroys the tradition and special-ness of the hope chest. Almost anything would be better.


----------



## SharpeningIron (Feb 7, 2006)

> My husband plans on teaching our boys woodworking (even though one wants to become a doctor...hey, one might pay the way for the other).



And help if he ends up an orthopaedic surgeon......

[Edited on 7/2/2006 by SharpeningIron]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> The hope chest must be made of cedar to preserve the items.
> 
> Mine had linens with crocheted decorations, embroidered hand towels (I have 5 of the ones my mother did for me when she was pregnant with me!) Some things may end up being heirlooms..Also getting a start on the family recipie book is important too as well as a copy of Joy of Cooking.....
> ...



Actually the chest itself can be constructed out of any good furniture grade wood or cabinet grade plywood as long as the inside has some cedar in it. Because cedar is very soft, it would not be the best choice of wood for the chest construction itself.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 7, 2006)

We used to make quilts for AIDS patients back in 4-H, and we would also make our own quilts to show in the fair and stuff like that.

Here's one I made for my bed:
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts001.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts002.jpg

Here's a lap quilt I made for my daddy. And yes, that is denim fabric and jean pockets on the corners:
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts003.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts004.jpg

And here's another lap quilt. It's amazing how well purple and yellow go together!
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts005.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/quilts006.jpg

I still need to make one for mommy, too.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are pretty - I really like the blue & white! How much do you do by machine and how much by hand?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, cedar is an expensive and soft wood. The point of cedar being used was to keep moths and other such away...*placing cedar balls works just as well and is less expensive* (and also smells good and is non-toxic, unlike mothballs).

[okay...SOMEONE is playing a joke on my post...it is supposed to read "balls" in the bold type, not "guts"!!]

Evie, I totally understand about the sentimentality thing...but there are many families that are unable to afford or make a chest. Also, it is a starting point until a chest can be bought or made for other families. My daughter will be starting hers. Then in a couple of years we plan on presenting her with a chest made by her Daddy. But for now, she is of the age where she is learning home-making skills and is anxious to learn more, this will add to her excitement and understanding of the importance of preparation.

Susita, on colours...with quilts, you know that they are generally multicoloured anyhow...though with a basic "main" colour. And if you are making several of them, just make each one different, something that you know that you and your kids could live with (and truth be told, your family will care less about the colour and more about the import of knowing it was created by you! Hubby has a lavender quilt his grandmother made him as a child, he never cared as a child, it was made by grandma).
On the rest of the house, just choose colours you are certain you can live with for a time. Kitchen and bath towels, etc. wear out within a few years...particulary after you start having children.

Here's what it boils down to...This is not about perfection, matching decor, etc. This is about preparation, attitude training, learning skills, sentimentality, and seeing marriage as a blessing...instead of the modern view of *only* relying on bridal showers and registries (thus, I'm not saying those two things are bad...I just personally don't believe they compare in the long-term view of things).


[Edited on 2-8-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> Actually the chest itself can be constructed out of any good furniture grade wood or cabinet grade plywood as long as the inside has some cedar in it. Because cedar is very soft, it would not be the best choice of wood for the chest construction itself.



How about Pine? Would that work well? And what kind of stain would preserve the longest?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 7, 2006)

Pine is a soft wood also. Not good when it comes to knicks and scratches. Hubby is looking at Oak or Cherry.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Gregg_
> ...



Yes, pine would be ok

My choice would be a good cabinet grade plywood because you would have to do a fair bit of glueing boards together if using individual solid wood pieces. The plywood is much stronger and the wood will never crack. They make knotty pine plywood for cabinets, or you could use oak or birch (without all the glueing)

I like ZAR brand stains (oil based). You can then topcoat over the stain (when dry) with a couple/few coats of satin polyurathane (oil based)for the most durability.

Or if you like early American finishes, you could use an oil based paint finish like OLD VILLAGE which has many nice traditional colors that look antique. This finish is very durable also.



[Edited on 2-8-2006 by Gregg]

[Edited on 2-8-2006 by Gregg]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Pine is a soft wood also. Not good when it comes to knicks and scratches. Hubby is looking at Oak or Cherry.



Have you ever tried to nail into a piece of southern yellow pine when dried?

Atually many early cabinet makers used pine when making tall clock (grandfather) cases and many of them are still fairing well over 200 years later.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, Gregg. I was going by the fact that I have a pine dining set and it is a pain! MIL bought it brand new and it has not fared well over the years. I'm not familiar though with the particular types of pine though.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> Evie, I totally understand about the sentimentality thing...but there are many families that are unable to afford or make a chest. Also, it is a starting point until a chest can be bought or made for other families. My daughter will be starting hers. Then in a couple of years we plan on presenting her with a chest made by her Daddy. But for now, she is of the age where she is learning home-making skills and is anxious to learn more, this will add to her excitement and understanding of the importance of preparation.
> 
> [Edited on 2-8-2006 by LadyFlynt]



Totally understandable... and I think a tub is quite acceptable (and good) as a starting point.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Cool, thanks!


----------



## JessB (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> We used to make quilts for AIDS patients back in 4-H, and we would also make our own quilts to show in the fair and stuff like that.
> 
> Here's one I made for my bed:
> ...



Those are wonderful quilts! I still consider myself a beginner as I've only made 4 quilts (3 baby quilts, 1 lap quilt and a few smaller projects like table runners). I'd love to swap patterns and ideas with anybody! My little one is definitely gonna learn to quilt!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_Susita, on colours...with quilts, you know that they are generally multicoloured anyhow...though with a basic "main" colour. And if you are making several of them, just make each one different, something that you know that you and your kids could live with (and truth be told, your family will care less about the colour and more about the import of knowing it was created by you! Hubby has a lavender quilt his grandmother made him as a child, he never cared as a child, it was made by grandma).
> On the rest of the house, just choose colours you are certain you can live with for a time. Kitchen and bath towels, etc. wear out within a few years...particulary after you start having children.
> 
> Here's what it boils down to...This is not about perfection, matching decor, etc. This is about preparation, attitude training, learning skills, sentimentality, and seeing marriage as a blessing...instead of the modern view of *only* relying on bridal showers and registries (thus, I'm not saying those two things are bad...I just personally don't believe they compare in the long-term view of things).



Yeah, you're right; it's not that big a deal.

As for swapping patterns... Sounds great! I don't have any Friday classes (thank goshness!!!) so I might have time to draw some up and take pictures.

Church tonight


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

Susita, I want your blue and white log cabin!!! That is beautiful!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Why thank-you! And sorry, you can't have it. Mine mine mine!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Why thank-you! And sorry, you can't have it. Mine mine mine!



And I don't blame you...in fact, I think you would need to be institutionalized if you actually did give it away!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, tonight I bought an robin's egg blue sterilite tub for $3.83 and they had these beautiful photo albums that hold 4x6 pictures on clearance 2 for $7...all at Walmart. The albums will be great for holding recipe cards (one was pink and the other blue)...since my daughter's favorite colour is blue we are giving her 9yr cousin the pink one for her birthday tomorrow (sil and I were talking about hope chests the other day). Can't beat $10 for a nice start.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 11, 2006)

Neat idea about recipie cards . . . I've got to do _something_ with mine - I've currently got a pile in a drawer in the kitchen (=rather disorganized)! But I'm not sure if the drawer is big enough to fit a box in.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 11, 2006)

That is a great idea for recipes! The ones I wrote are stashed away in what is supposed to be a makeup carrier box thing So I'm not too organized either.  I'll be getting a plain one so I can decorate it, though.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2006)

My neice loved her recipe book. I took the corded ribbon I had used on the wrapping (triple cord of pink, gold, and olive green) and tie it around the middle of the book to create two bookmarks for her (I didn't want the cording wasted and her brother was swinging it around...LOL!).

Last night I started pulling together a binder for my daughter called "Handiwork Skills A Young Lady Should Know" (yes, borrowed from the Hope Chest Legacy site). In it I'm putting lists (what she needs for a sewing basket, stitches she needs to learn, and there will be so much more when I am done!). Now, I just need printer ink...LOL!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds lovely! Include some pictures when you're done!


----------

